# 1945 womens columbia... in black



## Barkeep (Sep 23, 2016)

Just got this and havent cleaned her up yet. Its a 1945 with blackout hubs. I found it interesting that the bike is original black and white paint. I feel I have seen very few pics of black paint scheme girls bikes... any one have any imsight, comments, etc on that? Pics before clean up...










Ill get some better after cleanup pics soon.


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks like a Westfield Built bike. Not a Columbia. What badge is on it?


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes, a Westfield built Columbia. I should have specified. It has a Columbia badge. Have family in town so pics to follow...

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Sep 23, 2016)

That looks like it's gonna clean up really nice !!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 23, 2016)

From the 1945 "Wartime Restrictions Lifted" catalog. They were still using up the blackout hubs at this time.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 23, 2016)

Black was one of only three color options for this bike.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 23, 2016)

I have one in my collection in original black and white scheme. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 23, 2016)

Again MrColumbia thank you! Bozman, have any pics? 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Sep 23, 2016)

Here are the pics as I found the bike. I'll see about finding some pics when she was cleaned up. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Aargh, Columbia chainwheels again. Please believe me, I really do have other interests in life... (-:

The pictures of ladies bikes on Mr. Columbia's catalogue show two different styles of chainwheel. In the top photo the cutouts are angular,with five arms and smaller triangular cutouts in the spandrels, and in the bottom photo it has four arms, with kidney shaped cutouts, the same as the men's bicycle.

Bozman's bike, with the earlier frame number has the five arm angular chainwheel, which seems to be the same as that used on the ladies military bicycle (M306), which would make sense if still using up old WW2 stock.

Barkeep's bike has a later frame number, and uses the four arm kidney chainwheel, which seems to have been standardised between the men's and ladies bikes at some point, maybe when they ran out of the earlier chainwheels?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Sep 24, 2016)

PS, if you (Bozman, Barkeep), have the opportunity, could you tell me the other number/letter stamped on your crank tube (N something on Bozman's).

Ta Muchly,

Adrian


----------



## Bozman (Sep 24, 2016)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Aargh, Columbia chainwheels again. Please believe me, I really do have other interests in life... (-:
> 
> ...



Adrian, 

Wait until I post a pic of my 1945 Men's Westfield's chain ring.  [emoji2] 

Boz

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for the pics. Ours are twins for sure.







Ill post more after cleanup, the seat/bars/etc are in the garage.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 25, 2016)

Here is a shot of the original light and chain ring on my 1945 Westfield








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Sep 25, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffykid (Jun 17, 2017)

Can someone help me identify this Columbia?

Bottom says - M141156


----------



## Bozman (Jun 18, 2017)

M serial numbers are 1948 if my memory serves me right. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's my '45 Westfield


----------

